# Vet and Farrier needed Nr York



## charliejet (26 June 2013)

Reloacting between York and Selby and looking for Vets and Farrier trimmer if anyone can help please.  Moving from Scotalnd and dont know anyone


----------



## Twinkley Lights (26 June 2013)

Minster Vets York are great sorry can't say on farriers.


----------



## Kaylum (26 June 2013)

Where abouts between York and selby. It's a big area.


----------



## charliejet (26 June 2013)

Thank you will look up Minster Vets.

On the A19, near Escrick.


----------



## Theocat (26 June 2013)

*waves* I moved from Scotland to York 18 months ago   Always on the lookout for a hacking buddy around York if you want company at any point!


----------



## charliejet (27 June 2013)

Theocat said:



			*waves* I moved from Scotland to York 18 months ago   Always on the lookout for a hacking buddy around York if you want company at any point!
		
Click to expand...

Hello 

My mare is ginger, a bit of a nutter and very hormonal maybe not the best hacking company......

Where abouts in Scotland did you move from i am coming from Perthshire.


----------



## stencilface (27 June 2013)

And you b oth quite obviously need to look at this post 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=615760


----------



## leflynn (27 June 2013)

Twinkley Lights said:



			Minster Vets York are great sorry can't say on farriers.
		
Click to expand...

I've used Minister for several vettings and they were very good (not from the area myself, but further north)


----------



## vermillion (27 June 2013)

I am in this area, vet wise I use Rainbow at  Malton for anything serious and highly recommend. Minster are ok for vaccinations and routine treatments. 

Farriers:
Graham Harland (and sons) are very good, they cover our area, just. Not cheap but excellent remedial farriers. 
Calum Stainthorpe also very good and we now use him. Very interested in the horses, also does remedial work and is barefoot friendly (he helped re-hab a TB's feet that were awful). 

Look at joining Selby & District Riding Club, you will be well-placed for RC events which are just down the road in Deighton. 

Also, HHO Meetup in mandatory- such fun last time!


----------



## charliejet (27 June 2013)

Thanks all.

Calum Stainthorpe sounds just what I am looking for farrier.  I have two lami prone my horse is currently shod in front but needs spells barefoot as has a history of hoof related probs.

My horse and pony are just pets really, I mostly hack my horse and do some InterDressage with her but only really exercise her to keep her healthy, just as happy not to ride these days.  Might get my riding mojo back one day and join the riding club though


----------



## wildcard (27 June 2013)

I agree minster are okay for minor things but wouldnt use them for anything more serious, i use battleflats at stamford bridge for injections etc and cant highly recomend enough rainbow vets at malton very very good. 

their are lots and lots of farriers around york maybe if your on facebook join a group called york equestrina has lots of info on their re farriers, vets physios etc. and finally WELCOME to york


----------



## TigerTail (27 June 2013)

Rainbow would by my choice for anything other than jabs.

I use a barefoot trimmer, uknhcp qualified, who im happy to recommend.


----------



## charliejet (27 June 2013)

Thanks for all the replys   Really helpful.

Battleflatts have been recommeded by a few people now and have had a good look at their site.  Think I will try them to start as not too far away either.

TigerTail, I would use a BF trimmer (use one just now) who do you use? PM if you prefer, thank you very much.


----------



## cake492 (27 June 2013)

Lived in York until 2 years ago and have kept horses for 30 years. The best farrier I ever had was a lovely young guy called Pete Rowlay from Acaster near Selby. Had him shoe my horses in York for 2 years and within one month of using him, every other livery changed to him. He really knows his business. His mobile number is: 07816275305. The best vet was Matt Brash at  Battle Flatts vets, Stamford Bridge, York tel: 01759 371066. Don't know how far out of York he goes though. Hope this is some use, good luck. Oh, and we moved from Dundee to York, think you'll like it, we did!


----------



## Kayfamily (27 June 2013)

cake492 said:



			Lived in York until 2 years ago and have kept horses for 30 years. The best farrier I ever had was a lovely young guy called Pete Rowlay from Acaster near Selby. Had him shoe my horses in York for 2 years and within one month of using him, every other livery changed to him. He really knows his business. His mobile number is: 07816275305. The best vet was Matt Brash at  Battle Flatts vets, Stamford Bridge, York tel: 01759 371066. Don't know how far out of York he goes though. Hope this is some use, good luck. Oh, and we moved from Dundee to York, think you'll like it, we did!
		
Click to expand...

Second vote for Pete Rowlay and another one for Rainbow at Malton.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (27 June 2013)

wildcard said:



			I agree minster are okay for minor things but wouldnt use them for anything more serious, i use battleflats at stamford bridge for injections etc and cant highly recomend enough rainbow vets at malton very very good. 

their are lots and lots of farriers around york maybe if your on facebook join a group called york equestrina has lots of info on their re farriers, vets physios etc. and finally WELCOME to york
		
Click to expand...

I 've used Minster at York and Doncaster (now defunkt) and found them excellent but maybe my other local vets are poor.


----------



## charliejet (27 June 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.

Pete Rowlay was recommended to me by someone who uses him themselves but she did say he likes horses that are very well behaved and might not like my pony to trim.  She is a rescue with issues about her feet.  
Anyone else found that?


----------



## Dizzykizzy (27 June 2013)

Have answered on your other thread, highly recommend Jason Richardson as a farrier. He trimmed our 16hh percheron filly who had never been touched and everyone else wanted to dope her. He works closely with our local vet for remedial farriery
http://www.jerfarrier.co.uk/Home.html
Personally I don't like Minster but Rainbow are very good. We use Malcolm Whitehead but probably wrong side of York for you.


----------



## Walrus (28 June 2013)

For vets in that area I would use rainbow every time,  imo they are the absolute best in the area. I used to have my horse about half a mile from battleflats and would still choose rainbow every time.


----------



## jenz87 (28 June 2013)

Cannot recommend minster equine enough. Weve been through £££££ of treatment recently and theyve been fab. 
Only other vet in area worth using are rainbow but they charge 150 to come through gate these days so we dont use them. 
Stay clear of others in area...


----------



## TigerTail (28 June 2013)

£150?! Their callout is £46 to my area.... how far away are you??

PM'd you OP


----------



## Kaylum (28 June 2013)

Best thing to do is to check out the vets that work for the practices.  We had one who was from New Zealand and had never seen strangles before.  She was pretty useless and the horse nearly died as she didnt know how to treat it.  So its not just the practice its the vets that are working for them.


----------



## Tammytoo (30 June 2013)

Minster have been brilliant for all my horses.  Literally saved the life of my mare with an operation when she had colic and treated lamesness in another mare and gave us a few more years of riding.  They have excellent facilities.

I believe Rainbow are very good, but Malton is quite a distance for them to come, especially in an emergency, it would take at least an hour or more.  I have had 3 emergency callouts from Minster and they were all at my yard in 20-25 mins.  I live about the same distance from them as you. 

Battleflats?  Marmite really, you love them or hate them.  They don't have the facilities and will refer difficult cases to other vets with better facilities, like Minster or Rainbow.


----------



## TheCurlyPony (30 June 2013)

Battleflatts for me. However it's no longer owned by Matt Brash. Mike is still there who I think is great.  I agree they don't have state of the art facilities and they will send you to rainbow if there is a major problem.


----------



## charliejet (19 July 2013)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions.  I have gone with Battleflatts for now will see how i get on with them and Calum Stainthorpe for farrier, he came out today and was lovely <3


----------



## Theocat (26 July 2013)

charliejet said:



			Hello 

My mare is ginger, a bit of a nutter and very hormonal maybe not the best hacking company......

Where abouts in Scotland did you move from i am coming from Perthshire.
		
Click to expand...

Dundee!   You'll settle in brilliantly!  If you're on the south side, Escrick Park will give plenty of room for your mare to run out of nuttiness!


----------

